# Kids' Costumes



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

So what are your offspring going as this year?

We've got Star Wars going here. My oldest son will be Darth Vader and my little guy, a Clone Trooper.

Here's the Vader costume. I made the cape and pants. The helmet, gloves and chest piece are purchased. He really loves it cause the store bought capes are wimpy - this one moves very much like in the movie when he walks.

The pants are lined and have vertical stitching to give the quilted look like Vader wears... My little guy didn't want to try his costume on today, LOL


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

GREAT costume!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job Mrs W. So how many sword fights have they had so far....LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My middle one is going as Vader, the oldest has decided he's too old to TOT, and my youngest will be going as a doddlebop or spongebob


----------

